# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Kết Nối với Nhibernate

## trqdzung

Chào các bạn ,
Mình có tìm hiểu về NHibernate mà mình làm theo hướng dẫn mà vẫn k kết nối dc ! Mong Các bạn xem code mà xem jup mình lỗi sao với !
Cảm ơn nh !

Mình up bài lên mediafire : http://www.mediafire.com/?bdeg5wj63k67j82

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

Sao cái diễn đàn gì mà bùn vậy ta, k có con ma nào hết vậy.

----------

